

What is the best way to run node.js as a service? - samfisher83

No 1 result on goolge is:
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/keep-a-nodejs-server-up-with-forever<p>Is that the current way people do it or is there a better way to do it now days?
======
dsl
I recently moved all our node.js tasks over to supervise. We saw just as many
node crashes within 'forever' itself as our applications.

We now have a policy that node.js is acceptable for rapid prototyping, but
developers are on the hook for migrating apps to [a blessed language] before
production use. (edit: I realized naming individual languages is the making of
a religious war)

------
mattkrea
I've used a couple others like supervisor, node-dev (yeah, I know it's not
meant for production) but forever seems to be the most reliable IMO.

